# Hades Mech Mod



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

This is by far the sexiest looking mech I have ever seen. However, I do agree though with his conclusion. Mechanical mods will become like old-school vaping trophies..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dylan_Bermudez (4/6/14)

Do you know if the kick 2 is compatible with the smoke tech mod? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (5/6/14)

Dylan_Bermudez said:


> Do you know if the kick 2 is compatible with the smoke tech mod?



The Smoktech Magneto is compatible with a kick only in 18350 and 18500 mode. The tube is to short to support an 18650 and a kick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dylan_Bermudez (6/6/14)

Awesome! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

